# Australia's own Tale of Two Cities - Melbourne & Sydney



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

For all citizen of Nothern Hemisphere countries and other continents - you may regard Australia is such a long way place to visit...

Yet - for hip urban lovers - Australia can offer its finest cities to visitors - Melbourne and Sydney - both can be visited by only 1hr flight between the two - yes they are so close geographically - yet so different - each offer own distinguished charms and attractions...

They are my favourite cities in Aus

You may heard this little rivalry of two cities - its century old yet for all of you - you can enjoy the best of urban Australia can offer

I will post some photos gradually over the time ... in the meantime just enjoy!

Using an American link for description for travel info (to keep the neutral opinion) - check the source:
http://www.cityguide.travel-guides.com/city/78/city_guide/Australia-and-South-Pacific/Melbourne.html

Notes - photos are from various sources 
------------------

*Starting with Melbourne*


A vibrant cosmopolitan city, located on the magnificent Port Phillip Bay, Melbourne is the state capital and cultural heart of Victoria. The locals' claim that it is 'the best city in the world to live in' may rankle their rivals in Sydney but few would dispute that it is indeed a fascinating place to visit. In fact, the traditional rivalry between Melbourne and Sydney, which covers every sphere of life from business to sport and culture, has resulted in a proud, dynamic city that strives to be the best in all things. 

The city is situated on either side of the Yarra River and the area was home to Aborigines for thousands of years. The waterway attracted British settlers, who founded the Port Phillip Settlement of the Colony of New South Wales in 1835. In 1851, a separate colony was carved out of New South Wales and named Victoria, after Queen Victoria, and Melbourne was named after the British Prime Minister, Lord Melbourne. That same year gold was discovered near Ballarat and Bendigo, to the west of Melbourne, and the ensuing gold rush turned the city into a powerful financial centre, as well as the first political capital, until Canberra was established in 1927. 

Numerous gardens and parks give a pleasant, open feel to the city, whose skyline mixes elegant spires with dazzling modern skyscrapers, which dwarf the elegant Victorian-era buildings that are dotted along leafy streets. However, the city is defined more by its diverse population than by its architecture. Immigration at the end of World War II transformed Melbourne into a thriving cultural melting pot, totalling over three million people, with sizeable Italian, Greek and Chinese communities each carving out their own quarter. In fact, large-scale immigration has made Melbourne home to the largest Greek community outside Greece and the influx of Vietnamese and Lebanese has contributed to Melbourne's claim to be the cultural capital of Australia. The introduction of European and Asian communities has resulted in an eclectic and energetic blend of theatre, music, art and literature. The international population has also brought a wealth of different cuisine, served up in a wide range of restaurants, from the outdoor cafés along the Crown Promenade overlooking the Yarra River, to the pizzerias in Carlton, the Chinese banquet halls in Chinatown and the fine seafood restaurants in trendy St Kilda Beach, just a half-hour tram ride from the city centre. 

One topic that is guaranteed to be discussed over dinner is the weather. The city has four distinct seasons and usually enjoys a pleasant, temperate climate. However, winters can get chilly and summers usually see some swelteringly hot days. Sometimes, all four seasons occur in one day. The ever-optimistic locals joke that if one does not like the weather, one just has to wait 10 minutes and it will change. 














































































































*
and Sydney !*

Celebrated as the 'Queen of the Pacific Rim', vast, vibrant Sydney is home to one of the world's most beautiful harbours, with the imposing Opera House as the jewel in its crown. 

The State capital of New South Wales, Sydney is a thriving centre for both business and the arts. The city has all the cosmopolitan amenities – top shopping, excellent restaurants and buzzing nightlife. Carved between the mountains and the sea, it also offers the ultimate in the great outdoors. The Pacific Ocean swells onto golden beaches, while a seasonally shifting palette of colours unfolds further inland over the Blue Mountains. In addition to the harbour, famously adorned with sailing boats that mirror the distinctive curves of the Opera House, there are numerous inland waterways and national parks. 

From its sordid beginnings as a British penal colony in 1788, Sydney rapidly flourished, establishing booming trade links and witnessing large-scale development throughout the 19th and 20th centuries. The Sydney Opera House (a feat of avant-garde architectural vision) epitomises the city's desire to lead the New World in the 21st century. Sydney's architecture is a stunning melange, with little Victorian structures nestling below towering concrete, steel and glass skyscrapers. 

All the exuberance and plate-glass sophistication nonetheless fail to compensate for a certain competitive edginess in the city's psyche. After the Australian Federation was created in 1901, the traditional bickering between Sydney and its arch rival, Melbourne, was settled in 1908, by making Canberra the new national capital. However, until 1927, when the city of Canberra was completed, Melbourne remained the seat of national government. Nevertheless, Sydneysiders insist that their city remains the 'true' capital of Australia and indeed, with a triumphant hosting of the 2000 Olympic Games, the world might even agree with this. But the rivalry with Melbourne persists – a rivalry based more on style than on stature for, while Sydney is decidedly Anglo in its ethnic orientation, Melbourne is more continental, with a much more tangibly imported culture. To Melbourne, Sydney will always be hedonistic and shallow, just as to Sydney, Melbourne will always be grey and intellectual. 

Australia's white history has eclipsed its indigenous inheritance and, although Sydney has the highest Aboriginal population of any Australian city, a stroll around the city's streets offers little evidence that it has anything other than a white (and latterly, an Asian) heritage. While museums, galleries, theatre and dance troupes pay tribute to the archaeological and cultural legacy of indigenous culture, Aborigines in the city remain very much an invisible minority. 

With the Olympics, Sydney came of age as one of the world's great cities. The games' smooth running has been attributed to the thousands of local volunteers, whose helpful, welcoming attitude revealed (much to Sydney's own surprise) that beneath its somewhat vain and self-seeking surface there still exists a bedrock of traditional Australian virtues. But the Games did more than affect the city's mindset: they transformed its physical appearance. Streets and public areas were remodelled, long-neglected eyesores were removed and new street furniture erected, resulting in a city centre that is more pleasant and easier to navigate than ever before. Combine that with semitropical summers and mild winters and the result is an excellent city to visit at any time of the year.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

WOW, fascinting towns




P.S. if someone is willing to financecly help young boy from east Europe to visit australia, contact me on PM


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

fantastic pics...great overview :cheers:


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Both great cities. I prefer Sydney though, it feels bigger and more exciting.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hard to pick considering I've never been to either, but Melbourne seems where I'd feel most comfortable.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Both are great cities, but Sydney felt like a 'bigger' city, melbourne is stunning though, I will go back soon.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ Sydney is bigger in terms of population of course...

just factual stats from Wiki


*Sydney *
Population:
*• 4,297,100 - population - Metro *
345.7/km² 
Established: January 26, 1788 
Area: 12,144.6 km² 

Sydney (pronounced /ˈsɪd.niː/) is the most populous city in Australia, with a metropolitan area population of over 4,200,000 people, and 151,920 in the City of Sydney.[1] Sydney is the state capital of New South Wales, and is the site of the first European colony in Australia, established in 1788 at Sydney Cove by Arthur Phillip, leader of the First Fleet from Britain.[2] A resident of the city is referred to as a Sydneysider.

and 


*Melbourne*
Population:
* 3,850,000 (est.) population - Metro *
479.6/km² 
Established: 30 August 1835 
Area: 7,694 km² 


Melbourne (pronounced /ˈmel.bən/) is the second most populous city in Australia, with a metropolitan area population of approximately 3.7 million (2006 estimate). [1] Located around Port Phillip Bay in the country's south-east, Melbourne is the state capital of Victoria.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Melbourne - Third largest Greek city in the world after Athens and Thessaloniki! 
I think that is amazing. 

Melbourne is by far my favourite city in the world...Its just so stylish. Just looking at those picture, its a fashion savvy city and certainly my home away from home (I guess you could say I 'live' in Melbourne for atleast 2 months a year!)


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sydney and its Natural beauty*

Sydney is such a great outdoor city.....its landscape & location is simply breathtaking. Its citizens & visitors alike would easily be mesmerised by its natural beauty - with endless bays and azure clear waters are easily found around the city. 

Holiday Hub link describes Sydney as :

Dubbed as the "Harbor City", Sydney is one of the highly acclaimed and much appreciated tourist destinations in Australia. Tourist attractions in Sydney are countless; from spectacular natural beauty to splendid landmarks and monuments the city has it all to make your holiday memorable. 

Sydney is famous for its natural wonders. It is home to some of the spectacular beaches in the country. Beaches like the Cronolla Beach, the Bondi Beach, Balmoral Beach and the Coogee Beach will offer you heart warming glimpses of the sunrise and the sunset. 

Besides this, the beaches are also home to some of the hair-raising adventure sports that include scuba diving, surfing, and sailing, cruising, boating, windsurfing, and diving. The landscape of the city is diverse and there are mountain ranges near the city. Blue Mountains are famous for its natural beauty as well as breathtaking sceneries

my photos from last holiday

Crusing around in a ferry through Sydney's fabulous harbour














































Around its famous Bondi Beach























































Great waterfront wharf - Woolloomoolloo




















Majestic Opera House, The Rocks and Circular Quay (Tony P photos)























































Considered the Australia's Gay mecca and one of world's favourite gay destinations- Sydney boasts internationally known Mardi Gras parade and party




















Sydney
Sydney is located on Australia's south-east coast. The city is built around Port Jackson, which includes Sydney Harbour, leading to the city's nickname, "the Harbour City". It is Australia's largest financial centre and the economic capital, home to many national headquarters of corporations, including the Australian Stock Exchange. Sydney's leading economic sectors include property and business services, retail, manufacturing, tourism and health and community services.

Sydney is a major international tourist destination, often referred to as the international gateway of Australia, and is notable for its beaches and twin landmarks: the Sydney Opera House and the Harbour Bridge. The metropolitan area is surrounded by national parks, and contains many bays, rivers and inlets. It has been recognised as a global city by the Loughborough University group. The city has played host to numerous international sporting events, including the 1938 British Empire Games, 2000 Summer Olympics and the 2003 Rugby World Cup. In 2008, Sydney will also host the 23rd Roman Catholic World Youth Day.

Sydney is one of the most multicultural cities in the world which reflects its role as a major destination for immigrants to Australia. According to the Mercer cost of living survey, Sydney is Australia’s most expensive city, and the 19th most expensive in the world


Bird views


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

the bay is cool :yes:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Melbourne and its laneways and cultural precinct*

In contrast to the Sydney outdoor and bright azure waters - Melbourne charms lie to different spectrum and style

Check these links
http://www.visitvictoria.com/displa...000C534E-3881-1F3C-AAA180C476A90000/vvt.vhtml

http://www.visitvictoria.com/displa...95E991E1-3239-4B05-84798BD396B2D262/vvt.vhtml

Behind the sensible, ordered grid of city blocks is a world just waiting to be explored. Detour from the main trails and discover Melbourne's intimate and enchanting web of lanes, alleys, little streets and arcades. Each has its own story to tell and each is not shy about telling it. Some lanes have been reborn and hum with quirky city life. Others are still waiting to be discovered

Melbourne’s historic network of laneways and arcades boasts the unique, the exotic and the quirky. Discover an eclectic and delightful mix of small boutiques selling everything from Melbourne designed fashion to Russian dolls and lollipops.

Find and explore the Block, Cathedral and Royal arcades, Degraves and Crossley streets, Presgrove and Centre places and more.

*Fashion*
Some of the best and brightest of Melbourne and international fashion can be found hidden away in the laneways and arcades.
Cathedral Arcade is home to the Japanese-inspired Genki, the unique and cool Alice Euphemia and the groovy Route 66.

*Food*
Melbourne’s coffee culture surrounds you in the laneways and arcades with street cafés and funky coffee shops around every other corner. Take a break from shopping to linger over a latte and watch the world go by.

Degraves Street, Centre Place and Block Place are lined with small eateries, most with an alfresco dining option, offering everything from coffee and paninis to sushi, soup and pasta.

*Drinking*
The most successful product of Melbourne's laneway renaissance is the boom in bars. Single, unassuming doorways, often with just a discreet sign, open into sumptuous and often spacious interiors. Some are designer cool, while others are miscellaneous mixes of carefully chosen, jumble-sale furnishings. These funky watering holes can be found throughout Melbourne's lanes including Meyers Place, Bennetts Lane, Bullens Lane, Sniders Lane and Market Lane.

images are from Tony P and others





















































































































(You never know what is inside a tiny door in laneways - Baroq House bar)









Hidden cafes at GPO 









Stencil artworks in one of the laneways



















Melbourne various Theaters and Art venues


































































Melbourne is a major centre of commerce, industry and cultural activity. The city is often referred to as Australia's "sporting and cultural capital" [2] and it is home to many of the nation's most significant cultural and sporting events and institutions. Melbourne is notable for its mix of Victorian and contemporary architecture, its extensive tram network and Victorian parks and gardens, and its diverse, multicultural society. It was the host city of the 1956 Summer Olympics and the 2006 Commonwealth Games.

Melbourne was founded by free settlers in 1835, 47 years after the first European settlement of Australia, as a small pastoral settlement situated around the Yarra River. [3] Transformed rapidly into a major metropolis by the Victorian gold rush in the 1850s, "Marvellous Melbourne" became Australia's largest and most important city by 1865,[4] but was overtaken by Sydney as the largest city in Australia during the early 20th century.

Melbourne served as the capital city of Australia from the time of the new nation's Federation in 1901, until Federal Parliament moved to the new, purpose-built capital, Canberra, in 1927.


Melbourne Cricket Ground (or the G)- considered as the mecca of Australian Sport ground




















Australian Formula 1 Grand Prix



















Australian Open - Grand Slams for Asia Pacific










Spring Racing Carnival


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Australia is awesome.


----------



## cañerito (May 6, 2007)

Melbourne, Sydney and Brisbane are my favorite cities of australia 


I love Australia


----------



## OshHisham (Nov 14, 2005)

australian cities, especially sydney are such lucky residing on a great geographical landscape!
simply stunning!


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Have lived in both cities... Personally, I enjoy Sydney's vibrancy and love Melbourne's elegance... kay:kay:kay:


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*City Brands Survey by Anholt*

source: http://www.citybrandsindex.com/press-20070125au.asp

*Sydney's on Top of the World*

Sydney ranks first, Melbourne debuts in top 10 in latest Anholt City Brands Index

Sydney, January 25th, 2007 – Sydney has been officially named the best city brand in the world, knocking 2005 title holder London to second place in the 2006 edition of the annual Anholt City Brands Index (CBI). Making its CBI debut, Melbourne scored a comfortable place in the top ten, ranking in 8th place. The CBI polled 15,255 people in 20 countries across the globe on issues including the city’s people, climate, lifestyle, affordability, transport and its presence on the world stage.

The number of cities included in the survey doubled from last year, from 30 to 60, with Melbourne scoring the highest rank out of all the new entrants. Created by government advisor Simon Anholt and powered by global market intelligence solutions provider GMI (Global Market Insite, Inc.), the CBI measures the power and impact of a city’s brand and its overall international image, taking into account the perceived potential and opportunities it presents for people abroad. 

Climbing two places from last year, Sydney is followed by London, then Paris in third place. Sydney’s improvement indicates the attractive picture the city is painting for itself internationally, and its strong presence on the global radar. 

The image and successes of iconic Australians also contribute to the overall perception of Australia, with the tragic death of Steve Irwin bringing a surge of emotion for the country, and reinforcing the ‘Aussie’ ideals he presented to the world. 

CBI report author Simon Anholt says Australians should be proud of the result, with Sydney-siders and Melbournians successfully creating a strong and positive brand for their cities. 

“Every city has a brand that they rely on to influence tourism, business and their international presence. Sydney has come up as having the world’s best brand, and new-comer Melbourne has done exceptionally well beating other recent additions to the poll that include Montréal, Copenhagen and Boston. 

“Australia is in a truly unique position – able to distinguish itself from cities such as London, Rome and Paris, which are often identified by historic landmarks and politics.

“Australia is young, fresh, and often the subject of intrigue being so far away from the rest of the world. It’s the place people fantasise about as having sun drenched beaches, friendly people, and great lifestyle – and all with an affordable price tag.” 

Austrade's chief economist, Tim Harcourt, says that Australian businesses should take advantage of the CBI findings to generate interest from abroad. 

"The poll results show that it is not just Australia Day down under, but seemingly all over the world, as Australia resonates as a brand that gets stronger in global business by the day," he says. 

"CBI findings should serve as further encouragement for Australian businesses that are growing globally. 

“It shows that Australia is thought of not just as a great place to visit, but also as a destination for investment and business thanks to the strong brands Sydney and Melbourne have created. 

"Sydney is the place to be in the eyes of the world. It is only a matter of time before we see 'Sydney - Melbourne - London - Paris - Rome' under the logos of the world's most recognised brands.” 

How we rated: The breakdown

The Results 
Sydney 
Melbourne 

The Presence 
Familiarity/perceived standing 11th out of 60 36th out of 60 
The Place 
Beauty/climate 1st out of 60 
6th out of 60 

The Potential 
Economic/educational opportunities 
3rd out of 60 
10th out of 60 

The Pulse 
Urban lifestyle 
5th out of 60 
16th out of 60 

The People 
Acceptance in the community 
1st out of 60 
3rd out of 60 

The Pre-requisites 
Accommodation/public amenities such as schools, hospitals, transport 1st out of 60 2nd out of 60 

The Top 20 

Rank City 
1 Sydney 
2 London 
3 Paris 
4 Rome 
5 New York 
6 Washington DC 
7 San Fransisco 
8 Melbourne 
9 Barcelona 
10 Geneva 
Rank City 
11 Amsterdam 
12 Madrid 
13 Montreal 
14 Toronto 
15 Los Angeles 
16 Vancouver 
17 Berlin 
18 Brussels 
19 Milan 
20 Copenhagen 


To download a copy of the 2006 CBI executive summary report, please click here. 

About the Anholt City Brands Index 

The first edition of the Anholt City Brands Index (CBI) was launched in December 2005, ranking 30 cities around the globe. This 2006 CBI edition was expanded to accommodate 60 cities. The index was compiled from the results of a survey conducted online between November 14th and December 27th, 2006 on the GMIPoll platform among 15,255 men and women aged 18-64 from a wide range of income groups. A 200-1,000 representative sample based on age, gender, and where applicable, geographical region, race and ethnicity, was collected in each of 20 countries, including Australia, Brazil, Canada, China, Denmark, France, Germany, India, Italy, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Mexico, the Netherlands, New Zealand, Poland, Russia, Spain, the United Kingdom and the United States. For further information about the Anholt City Brands Index methodology, please contact GMI (Global Market Insite, Inc.) or visit www.citybrandsindex.com. 

About Simon Anholt 

Simon Anholt is recognized as the world’s leading authority on the branding of countries, regions and cities. He is a member of the UK Government’s Public Diplomacy Board, and works as an independent advisor to around 20 other national, regional and city governments on brand strategy and public diplomacy. He is founding editor of the quarterly journal, Place Branding and Public Diplomacy, and the author of Brand New Justice, Brand America and Competitive Identity – the New Brand Management for Nations, Cities and Regions. In addition to creating the Anholt City Brands Index, Anholt is the author of the Anholt Nation Brands Index (www.nationbrandindex.com) and the Anholt State Brands Index (www.statebrandsindex.com). For further information, please visit www.earthspeak.com or email [email protected]. 

About GMI 
GMI (Global Market Insite, Inc.) is the only provider of comprehensive integrated solutions for global market intelligence for both market research firms and corporate market research departments at Global 2,000 companies. Solutions include Net-MR, a suite of software tools to manage and automate research throughout the project lifecycle, desktop analysis tools, 24/7 service bureau capabilities, and one of the world’s largest, highly profiled, double opt-in managed panels, providing reach to six million consumers and spanning across 200+ countries. In addition, GMI offers high-value, real-time enterprise feedback solutions for customer, partner and employee programs. Founded in 1999 with world headquarters in Seattle, Wash., GMI has operations on six continents. In 2006, the company ranked #93 in Inc. Magazine's Inc. 500, #4 in Deloitte’s Technology Fast 50 for Washington State and #105 in Deloitte’s Technology Fast 500 for North America. More information is available at www.gmi-mr.com or by contacting us. 

For further information and a copy of the 2006 CBI executive summary report, please contact:

Melissa Devine/Karen Masters
Upstream Australia
Tel: (02) 9377 1121/ (02) 9377 1120
Email: [email protected]/[email protected]


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> Both great cities. I prefer Sydney though, it feels bigger and more exciting.


Have to say it's quite the opposite, or changing rather. Melbourne is growing faster than sydney and is catching up fast. The lifestyle is very relaxed and calm in Sydney with the harbour, and has beach culture that is very prominent. Melbourne has more of an urban lifestyle, shopping restaruants and is the city that leads the nation in style. Everyone around australia comes to Melbourne to club because the night life is the best in the country.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

melbourne looks amazing.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Great thread ... some very good twilight & night shots of both cities.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks guys for the kind words


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Things you can do whilst here in Melbourne - hot air balloon over the city 






































or visit Zoo with a view in Sydney


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Both are wonderful cities, unique in their own special ways. If I had to pick one over the other it would be hard but I would lean towards Melbourne. Don't know why but thats my pick.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Two beautiful cities. Show us more photos. I hope I'll visit both of them someday.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ feel free to visit my thread of Melbourne

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460389

i have not done Sydney yet


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh Australia is nowadays among the countries I wanna visit the most, probably the one.

Melbourne and Sydney are GREAT cities, both have a really good architecture and the beach culture in Sydney just makes us Brazilians feel a bit more at home. But I'm still in doubt about which one I like the most, both are gorgeous haha.

Nice thread, thanks a lot!


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I get the impression that Melbourne used to be Australia's premier city, but has now been eclipsed by Sydney.

I could be totally wrong though. :cheers:


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's true, because Melbourne was once larger than Sydney, back like 100 years ago or something.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

chris_underscore47 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's true, because Melbourne was once larger than Sydney, back like 100 years ago or something.


check post 11 below^^ 


Melbourne was founded by free settlers in 1835, 47 years after the first European settlement of Australia, as a small pastoral settlement situated around the Yarra River. [3] Transformed rapidly into a major metropolis by the Victorian gold rush in the 1850s, "Marvellous Melbourne" became Australia's largest and most important city by 1865,[4] but was overtaken by Sydney as the largest city in Australia during the early 20th century.
Melbourne served as the capital city of Australia from the time of the new nation's Federation in 1901, until Federal Parliament moved to the new, purpose-built capital, Canberra, in 1927.



from latest Statistic date (census 2006) may see history repeating?


Melbourne people boom just keeps on growing

Tim Colebatch, Canberra
July 25, 2007



THE 2006 census has found that Melbourne has 60,000 more people than previously thought. The city grew twice as fast as Sydney in the past five years, adding more than 1000 people a week.

New estimates published yesterday by the Bureau of Statistics show Melbourne's population increased by 273,000 between 2001 and 2006, easily the biggest growth of any Australian city, lifting its population to almost 3.75 million in mid-2006.

At this rate, Melbourne's population would pass 4 million within four years, putting even more pressure on land and housing prices, public transport and other services.

The Bureau's dramatic revision of Melbourne's growth — which it earlier put at just 213,000 over the same period — helps explain why land and housing prices are rising so rapidly, and why overcrowding on public transport is worsening.

In absolute numbers, the city's population is now growing as fast as in the 1950s and '60s, adding 50,000 to 60,000 people a year.

But investment in new housing, transport and other government services is now at much lower levels.

In the '50s and '60s, Liberal Premier Sir Henry Bolte borrowed heavily to build new infrastructure such as the South-Eastern and Tullamarine freeways, thousands of Housing Commission houses and units, hundreds of schools, expanded hospitals, and the underground rail loop. But both parties refuse to take on large debt, so such works today tend to be built privately or not at all.

The Bureau's revisions of Melbourne's growth were partly at the expense of country Victoria. It sharply pruned back its estimate of growth outside the city, estimating that between 2001 and 2006, the rest of Victoria grew at less than half the pace of Melbourne.

While Melbourne's population grew by 7.8 per cent, that of the rest of Victoria grew by just 3.8 per cent. Even areas adjoining the city, such as Gisborne, Bacchus Marsh and the Bass Coast experienced slower growth than in the previous five years.

Melbourne grew faster than any country region or regional city. In percentage terms, Brisbane had the fastest growth of any capital city. Its population grew by 191,267 or 11.7 per cent between 2001 and 2006 to reach 1.82 million.

At this rate, the next census will find it with 2 million people. But Sydney's growth slowed sharply as young people left it to move where they could afford a home. Between 1996 and 2001 it grew by 247,100 to Melbourne's 188,300. But in the five years to 2006 its growth dropped by a third to 156,100, its population reaching 4,284,400.

Sydney's growth rate slid to just 3.8 per cent, the lowest of any big city. Perth grew by 126,500 or 9.1 per cent to be just over 1.5 million, while Adelaide (including outer Adelaide) grew by 53,100 to 1.22 million.

The Gold Coast continued its spectacular growth, adding 90,500 people to overtake Newcastle and become Australia's sixth-largest city, with 565,000 people.

The Sunshine Coast was the fastest growing city of all, its population swelling by 20 per cent as it overtook Hobart to become Australia's 10th-largest city as the Bureau defines them, with 224,000 people strung along its 50-kilometre coastline.

The census figures convinced the Bureau that Australia has 96,000 more people than it had thought. Most were in Melbourne and along the Queensland coast, where almost every city from Hervey Bay to Cairns recorded rapid growth


http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...eeps-on-growing/2007/07/24/1185043115516.html


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Great balloon shots Alibaba!


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

To be fair to both cities, I would say Sydney is more glamorous and has better beaches while Melbourne is edgier and has better restaurants.

We are lucky in Australia to have 2 amazing cities.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Well im very excited because in one week I will be on a flight down to Melbourne to visit family. Will be there for two weeks. Melbourne is an amazing city, IMO the best in the world. Im very glad that my country has such a great city. Sydney is a great city too. Im just a bigger Melbourne fan. Sydney has so much diversity and great architecture. They are both world class cities that add many great and different ammenties to Australia.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

mic said:


> Have to say it's quite the opposite, or changing rather. Melbourne is growing faster than sydney and is catching up fast. The lifestyle is very relaxed and calm in Sydney with the harbour, and has beach culture that is very prominent. Melbourne has more of an urban lifestyle, shopping restaruants and is the city that leads the nation in style. Everyone around australia comes to Melbourne to club because the night life is the best in the country.



No wayyyyy. Just cause Melbourne may or may not have some cutting edge nightclubs means nothing . Melbourne is definately way less dynamic then Sydney on a street scene level . We could argue that Melbourne may be considered quite sleepy when compared to many European cities . 
Having said that i would have to say that Sydney must be one of the most over-rated cities on the planet . It is unquestionably one of the most scenic cities in the world . That's where most tourists conceptions of Sydney stops . What many of them don't see is the fact that it is one of the worst planned and unclassiest cities in the world . With a huge proportion of the population in a constant angry and nasty mood . With Melbourne now becoming more and more dynamic in every way . It won't be long before Melbournians start looking down at Sydneysiders as citizens that live in a city that is pure class in comparison .
I wouldn't live in stressed as Sydney if they paid me .


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm surprised both Sydney and Melbourne have 4 million people. I hadn't realized Australia had cities that big.

In comparision, they are almost Detroit sized, which is pretty big.


----------



## mic (Jun 27, 2004)

Peshu said:


> No wayyyyy. Just cause Melbourne may or may not have some cutting edge nightclubs means nothing . Melbourne is definately way less dynamic then Sydney on a street scene level . We could argue that Melbourne may be considered quite sleepy when compared to many European cities .
> Having said that i would have to say that Sydney must be one of the most over-rated cities on the planet . It is unquestionably one of the most scenic cities in the world . That's where most tourists conceptions of Sydney stops . What many of them don't see is the fact that it is one of the worst planned and unclassiest cities in the world . With a huge proportion of the population in a constant angry and nasty mood . With Melbourne now becoming more and more dynamic in every way . It won't be long before Melbournians start looking down at Sydneysiders as citizens that live in a city that is pure class in comparison .
> I wouldn't live in stressed as Sydney if they paid me .


I can agree with you on some points in your post, but by no means is Melbourne "way" less dynamic, infact i beleive it's more dynamic than any other city in the country. The shopping, restaruants, nightlife and vibe of the place is buzzing, and i've been to Europe and the only cities that were happening on a different scale to what ive seen here were probably London/Paris, let's get real. Sydney's CBD (which is nice) is a little bit bland that tends to die off after 7pm during the weeknights due to lack of things for people to do other than look at the opera house and bridge time and time again. And the people in Sydney are nice, I found them to be the most helpful people in any city of Australia. Your views are sum what twisted. Both Melbourne and Sydney are International cities, and Melbourne will only continue to become more and more on-the-go as our density increases.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Alibaba said:


> Things you can do whilst here in Melbourne - hot air balloon over the city


All of the photos you posted were great, but I did especially like this one. ^^


----------



## SeViNiYo (Aug 2, 2007)

Sydney is nice


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

mic said:


> I can agree with you on some points in your post, but by no means is Melbourne "way" less dynamic, infact i beleive it's more dynamic than any other city in the country. The shopping, restaruants, nightlife and vibe of the place is buzzing, and i've been to Europe and the only cities that were happening on a different scale to what ive seen here were probably London/Paris, let's get real. Sydney's CBD (which is nice) is a little bit bland that tends to die off after 7pm during the weeknights due to lack of things for people to do other than look at the opera house and bridge time and time again. And the people in Sydney are nice, I found them to be the most helpful people in any city of Australia. Your views are sum what twisted. Both Melbourne and Sydney are International cities, and Melbourne will only continue to become more and more on-the-go as our density increases.



You obviously haven't been to Madrid , Ibiza , Valencia , Seville , Milan to name a few European cities that make you understand how sedate Melbourne can feel . Whenever i take my Sydney sider friends for a drive to say St.Kilda they often wonder if it is a public holiday as the streets are very quite when compared to going to Manly or Bondi .
I don;t know how on earth you came up with the assumption that Sydneysides are the friendliest people in Australia . They are generally tremendeously agro when behind the wheel of a car and they walk the streets at 110 miles an hour with grumpy moods to be seen everywhere . I have a brother that has been living in Sydney for the past ten years . He seems to attribute Sydneysiders grumpiness to those huge house loans they have .


----------



## Melbnovo (Nov 22, 2006)

yeah...i agree with peshu. I'm not sure whereabouts u went in europe mic but most southern European cities are HEAPS busier than Melbourne or Sydney. Madrid, Barcelona, Naples, Rome, Valencia, Milan etc are a lot more hectic. Nightlife and the the amount of people out at night is also way less in Melbourne or Sydney. Madrid especially is absolutely insane at night......there are traffic jams at 4 am and heaps of people/excellent energy and vibe everywhere. I would even go as far to say that there are more people out and about in Madrid's inner city at 3am on a weekend than either Sydney or Melbourne at its busiest.

When my relatives come to Australia they are always asking, where have all the people gone???

I think Sydney has a busier vibe than Melbourne but Melbourne is catching up fast.


----------



## Dean (Sep 11, 2002)

Paddington said:


> I'm surprised both Sydney and Melbourne have 4 million people. I hadn't realized Australia had cities that big.


LOL. You and 300 million other Americans as well. 

In my travels I've found Americans to be the least educated about the rest of the world.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Keep the posts friendly guys  

this is not city vs city...


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Jardoga said:


> Umm dead after 7 ?? LMAO
> 
> Actually theres been alot of trouble and violence in the CBD after 7 pm because of party animals. Melbourne has a great nightlife, but Sydney has it better..



Jardoga . You can certainly do alot more in Melbourne at night-time these days than say ten years ago . But if you travelled to certain cities such as Madrid ( nightlife capital of the world ) or Ibiza ( clubbing capital of the world ) or Tokyo or Buenos Aires or Milan or Athens etc.... etc.... you would then realise just how subdued Melbourne or Sydney nightlife is in comparison .


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

But it is not fair to compare Melbourne to tourist-saturated cities like Madrid, Ibiza, Athens, etc.. people flock there to drink and party. My impression of nightlife in Melbourne is that it has nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Taller said:


> But it is not fair to compare Melbourne to tourist-saturated cities like Madrid, Ibiza, Athens, etc.. people flock there to drink and party. My impression of nightlife in Melbourne is that it has nothing to be ashamed of!



Tourists don't have much to do with the nightlife scene in places like Madrid . It's an obssesive local mentality of being out late as much as possible . The place seems like a big festival at night . With the majority of the population hitting the streets . I remember being in a little town called Torrijos about 70 km from Madrid at about 4 a.m with the place absolutely packed thinking '' these Spaniards just live for the night '' just a sight to behold .

Anyway i love Melbourne and feel that it has the perfect mix of entertainment and tranquility . Places like Madrid can be insanely noisy when you get to my ripe old age of 29 :lol::cheers:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Peshu said:


> Good post . You are right . Many people do exaggerate. one thing is to be Australias top city in certain categories another is to think it is the best in the world . When i lived in Madrid i discovered that that city has more than 50,000 restaurants with a population of some 6.5 million . With nearly all of these being packed seven nights a week . And when you experience Madrids nightlife and then hit the town in Melbourne . You really do feel just how incredibly dead Melbourne is in comparison .With Madrids streets absolutely packed at 4 a.m and lets face it Melbourne at that same hour is just plain deeeeeeead. It really feels like you're in some sort of ghost town when in Melbourne. Also using Madrids 300 plus stations underground metro system then coming back to the pathetic transport system we have here with those dinosaurs we have for trains really is quite frustrating .And when it comes to culture again these two cities i'm comparing are on a different level .
> Fact is Melbourne can not compare to many a European metropolis in those spheres . Let's face it many Australians believe anything Aussie to be the number one without ever having travelled very much to open their eyes .


Pushu have you even thought that the people in Madrid are tourist's.I mean Spain is a great place for tourist but Australia is the other side of the world.And have you thought that people go clubbing because Spanish tv is shit so people go out.And another thing is maybe there out because they have had there siesta and it's cooler so more people go out to eat drink so they also go clubbing.Maybe Australian's don't always go to the cbd as they also have good suburbs with cafes and also because Australia so huge maybe they go to the countryside or as they call it outback or the bush.


----------



## KIWIKAAS (May 13, 2003)

^^
Timmy. Youre taking your fanatisism about Australia a bit far.
Southern Europeans like to eat out and offen. More than Aussies, Northern Europeans, Americans, Canadians, ....etc. That's just the way it is I'm afraid. And no, I don't think that tourists are the main patrons at Madrids cafes and restaurants. Maybe you should first sample the gastronomic delights and vibrance of a typical Australian suburb and share your impressions with us.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

timmy- brissy said:


> Pushu have you even thought that the people in Madrid are tourist's.I mean Spain is a great place for tourist but Australia is the other side of the world.And have you thought that people go clubbing because Spanish tv is shit so people go out.And another thing is maybe there out because they have had there siesta and it's cooler so more people go out to eat drink so they also go clubbing.Maybe Australian's don't always go to the cbd as they also have good suburbs with cafes and also because Australia so huge maybe they go to the countryside or as they call it outback or the bush.


Just to echo Kaas' sentiment, I'd say that Euro suburbs as a rule are more "lively" than their oceanic counterparts. I never really witness people at night in any but the most inner city suburbs here in Auckland. The food fare outside of the CBD, Ponsonby, Parnell and Newmarket is very limited indeed and it is generally the same in Australian cities (though of course there are some notable exceptions). 

Australia is fantastic, the cities are fantastic but you're comparing apples and oranges and you've not even visited the country! Go visit, come back and then tell us what you think like Kaas suggests.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

I will come to oz in 2 years time.By the way it was my cousins who got me into oz because 3 of them live in oz.One in Melbourne and one in Sydney and one in Perth.


----------



## Pocholo (Dec 25, 2006)

Question to some oz locals. Both Melbourne & Sydney look amazing but which one do you think is better in terms of economy and job opportunity? I've also heard that standard of living in Sydney is getting too costly?


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Pocholo said:


> Question to some oz locals. Both Melbourne & Sydney look amazing but which one do you think is better in terms of economy and job opportunity? I've also heard that standard of living in Sydney is getting too costly?


it does sound bias (typical Newspaper in Syd/Melbourne) but this may answer your question
but it depends your field, preference and lifestyle choice....

*
Melbourne tops Sydney: work survey *

March 20, 2008 - 9:26AM


Source
http://www.theage.com.au/news/relat...s-sydney-survey/2008/03/20/1205602526353.html

*Australians would prefer to work in Brisbane, on the Gold Coast or in Melbourne rather than in Sydney if they had the choice, a new survey shows.*
Sydney, despite the glamour of the harbour, its bridge and the Opera House, has a reputation for being too fast-paced, impersonal,
cut-throat and expensive, a survey by recruitment firm Talent2 shows.

The survey of 1,327 respondents, and based on the quality of life
attainable in Australian cities, found 29 per cent would prefer to work in Brisbane or on the Gold Coast, 26.2 per cent liked the look of Melbourne, while only 18.2 per cent backed Sydney.

The survey also found 64 per cent of people would happily take the opportunity to work in another Australian city, if they were given the chance, with 63.5 per cent of those from NSW happy to leave their home town.

"Thanks to technology and the resource boom, the capital cities outside of New South Wales no longer are considered isolated or remote," Talent2 general manager Craig Sneesby said.

"Instead, they are considered a cheaper, more relaxed option to Sydney with just as many career opportunities."

Other problems plaguing the image of Sydney include widespread reports of poor public transport, pollution and also red tape, he said.

"Because so many Australians can now do the same job no matter where they are located, employers need to consider not just the day-to-day culture to help entice and retain quality staff, but also take into account the greater issue of quality of life when choosing where to set up shop," Mr Sneesby said

Hobart (3.6 per cent) and Darwin (2.0 per cent) were the least favoured places people would want to move to work.

Canberra didn't get a mention.

....................

Victoria/Melbourne is experiencing high growth of net migration which led to the growth in population and increasing property prices and overall cost of living (although it is still more affordable in comparison to Sydney)

Check this one

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...but-more-needed/2008/03/20/1205602581696.html


*
Record Migration but more needed*

Marc Moncrief
March 21, 2008

RECORD migration from overseas is being hailed as a boost to Victoria, but economists warn that the state will struggle to build the homes it plans for the new arrivals.

Victorian Treasurer John Lenders released a statement this week that said Victoria had seen "its highest ever net overseas migration", attracting 48,000 new immigrants in the year to September 2007.

The figure averages to more than 900 international migrants arriving in Victoria every week — part of a trend the Government says will make Melbourne Australia's largest city by 2028.

Mr Lenders pointed to Premier John Brumby's recent announcement re-zoning 90,000 lots of land for residential development as preparation for the rush of arrivals.

"We have a plan to ensure sustainable growth in Victoria and to make sure Melbourne continues its reputation as one of the world's most liveable cities," he said.

"The recent release of more land for housing is an example of the Brumby Labor Government planning for the future."

But economists warned that it could be difficult to find workers to build the homes for the flood of new Victorians, with unemployment in Melbourne at 4%, according to figures released yesterday.

"Releasing land does not necessarily mean somebody is going to come along and build on it," said Steve Halmarick, an economist with investment bank Citigroup. Mr Halmarick said the problem was not with demand for housing, but with the skills shortage, which extended to a lack of construction workers.

He said the dearth of skilled workers made it more difficult to complete a backlog of massive projects, including residential construction.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

timmy- brissy said:


> Pushu have you even thought that the people in Madrid are tourist's.I mean Spain is a great place for tourist but Australia is the other side of the world.And have you thought that people go clubbing because Spanish tv is shit so people go out.And another thing is maybe there out because they have had there siesta and it's cooler so more people go out to eat drink so they also go clubbing.Maybe Australian's don't always go to the cbd as they also have good suburbs with cafes and also because Australia so huge maybe they go to the countryside or as they call it outback or the bush.



Unlike you timmy-brissy i've been living for a considerable while in Australia , which by the way i love . And have also resided in Europe , mainly in Spain . And i can tell you that you have no idea what so-ever of what you are talking about .

You say the suburbs in australia are lively :lol: Mate any suburb of Madrid has more nightlife than the whole of Melbourne :lol: And actually Spanish t.v ain't shit . It's actually considerably better than Aussie t.v . Nonethe less t.v is crap anywhere . 

Like i've said Australia is great . But concerning nightlife you ought to try going to places like any Spanish city or Milan or London etc... . Then you can talk .


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Peshu i understand and probably why spanish tv is shit to me.It's because i don't understand spanish and yes i will leave me immature fantasy of Australia until i get there.So let's get back to the proper reason of this thread and show how beautiful these two cities really are.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

Melbourne is just a great city, have been there twice and hope to emigrate there once I've finished uni.

p.s timmy-brissy and peshu, stop ruining this thread lol.


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry Tama for ruining the thread i didn't intend to.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

I am watching all the posts closely guys... keep them positive and relevant to the thread 

cheers Tama


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

Intersting article



auslankan said:


> http://www.theage.com.au/news/travel/stylish-cities/2008/05/05/1209839504842.html
> 
> Considering this is the top ten form the well respected Forbes its great that poor lil Aussie at the arse end of the world has TWO cities in the top ten Sydney at #3 and Melbourne at #6
> 
> ...


the Top 10 list

London
Paris
Sydney
Rome
Barcelona
Melbourne
Berlin
Amsterdam
Netherlands
Madrid


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

> "Everyone loves Australia," says Anholt. "It's a fantastic brand, and it basically all comes down to Crocodile Dundee. That film did wonders for the image of Australian cities. It's had so much airtime all over the world and Australia is now perceived as the perfect country: warm, rich, welcoming and civilised."


Biggest load of cultural cringe shit I've ever heard.


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

I still view Australia through the prism of Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> It is not a Greek city. The more apt way of describing it is that it is the city with the 3rd largest urban Greek population.


 I think Giorgio was being facetious, and it's debatable if Melbourne has the third largest urban Greek population. The Greek community is dwindling, the next generations are marrying out and assimilating, and other groups such as the Chinese and Indians have taken over as the biggest immigrant groups. Greeks remain as a large European ethnic group after the Italians and British in Melbourne.

Show us some pics fellas!


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

all non-australians in this thread would be forgiven for thinking Australia only has two cities!


----------

